Ask HN: What is the best hosted open source alternative to Gsuite or office 365 - sahin-boydas
======
franga2000
OnlyOffice ([https://www.onlyoffice.com/](https://www.onlyoffice.com/)) is the
only one that I believe comes very close to either of these. It has several
components that can be used individually or together, I believe all AGPL-
licensed. They have fully featured in-browser editors for documents,
spreadsheets and presentations that can be used with their document management
system (also very good) or integrated into Nextcloud (or similar). There's
also a PMS, CRM, E-mail and calendar.

~~~
rahimnathwani
In case anyone else had difficulty finding the source code link on the web
site: [https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE](https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE)

------
gpresot
Some words of caution about moving away from mainstream products like Office
(or Gsuite, to a certain extent). Most alternatives have today very good
features, but inter-operability between platforms remain somewhat an issue.
Arguably my experience of this is a bit dated (2 years) but at the time there
were still issues on format conversions. It is less of a problem with .doc
formats (though I found Libreoffice messing up on how these are converted
to/from, for example when images where embedded between text), but if you work
with spreadsheets in a meaningful way (i.e. you build heavy models and
financial projections, with pivot tables etc.) can you afford to doubt whether
a file will operate as intended once converted to/from xlsx when you need to
share it with someone outside your team/company? Gsuite is much more basic, in
terms of features, than Excel so i believe this is less of a problem.

------
brudgers
LibreOffice online:

[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/LibreOffice_...](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/LibreOffice_Online)

[https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/](https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/)

------
dreix
What about nextcloudd's office solution? I'm interested too. Thinking about
giving it a try for our school network which already runs its own nextcloud
instance.

~~~
O_H_E
Huh, nice. May I ask what school is that

------
ohiovr
If you like open office you might like the collabora code app for Nextcloud.

